# Flame on!!



## sentraGXE_KY (Aug 3, 2005)

I am going to get new tires for my car, I have figured out that I want to get 17's. So does this all sound right..... I want to get Motegi MR7's, 205-40-17. I have stock set-up, will this work?? Do I need to do anything special to get all this to work? Am I going to have rubbing problems? I just dont want to mess anything up, so I would rather have 10 of you guys flame me and get one person tell me, then fuck up my car. So does this sound right? or should I do something else?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/Optio...toModel=Sentra GXE&autoYear=1998&autoModClar=

you are correct.


----------



## sentraGXE_KY (Aug 3, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/Optio...toModel=Sentra GXE&autoYear=1998&autoModClar=
> 
> you are correct.


Brandon do you know if the Kumho ECSTA ASX, Kumho ECSTA Supra 712, or the Kumho ECSTA SPT tires are a good choice for the 17's?? Thanks for the help! :cheers:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I've never rode on either tire before.

A good cheap tire that I have liked and used is the Bridgestone Fuzion.


----------



## sentraGXE_KY (Aug 3, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> I've never rode on either tire before.
> 
> A good cheap tire that I have liked and used is the Bridgestone Fuzion.


I thought I read somewhere that Mike used the 712's, but I cant be for sure. You know how the weather is around here, should I wait to put them on until after winter? Or it dont get that bad here?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

sno can get pretty bad at times, I'd wait just to save them from the salt.


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

sentraGXE_KY said:


> Brandon do you know if the Kumho ECSTA ASX, Kumho ECSTA Supra 712, or the Kumho ECSTA SPT tires are a good choice for the 17's?? Thanks for the help! :cheers:



Not sure how much you're willing to spend, I personally ride on Goodyear Eagle RA's and Toyo Proxes4, best money I've ever spent on tires.


----------



## sentraGXE_KY (Aug 3, 2005)

240sxstud said:


> Not sure how much you're willing to spend, I personally ride on Goodyear Eagle RA's and Toyo Proxes4, best money I've ever spent on tires.


Do I have to upgrade my brakes if I get bigger tires?


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

sentraGXE_KY said:


> Do I have to upgrade my brakes if I get bigger tires?


No you do not have to upgrade anything, you just have to make sure you're careful with your rim offsets and the width of your tires.

Ex. I have 17" +40mm rims, the widest tire I could go with in the front of my car was a 215, I own a 93 240. Your car will probably be different, as well as your offsets possibly...


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

240sxstud said:


> Not sure how much you're willing to spend, I personally ride on Goodyear Eagle RA's and Toyo Proxes4, best money I've ever spent on tires.


My proxes4 are so much better then my G-force Sports. Too bad I drive around on the G-force's more.




sentraGXE_KY said:


> Do I have to upgrade my brakes if I get bigger tires?


No but it will look much better with the larger rotors filling up the wheels.


----------

